# Homestead in PA needs a family



## funnyfarmlodgings (Feb 7, 2021)

Hi, we have lovingly restored this old farm house and acreage and raised a family here since 2006. We recently adopted two little girls and are starting all over with a new family! Very exciting times, however, our business is taking us to New York State. This leaves our 25 acre farm with 4 bedroom house, chicken coop, sap house and barn empty.
The land has growing orchards, maple trees, bee hives, fenced pasture and developed garden beds (ith some perennials) all ready to go!
If anyone would be interested in living in rural Susquehanna County in the North East of Pennsylvania (30 minutes north of Scranton). Please feel free to get in touch!


----------



## Darina Markyanova (May 9, 2020)

Hello, very interested offer. We are young family in our mid 30's looking actually to build our own homestead and raise a family. We are educated, passionate for nature, gardening and livestock. We are wondering are you planning to sale your farm, do you consider owner finance, or you are looking to lease?


----------



## funnyfarmlodgings (Feb 7, 2021)

Darina Markyanova said:


> Hello, very interested offer. We are young family in our mid 30's looking actually to build our own homestead and raise a family. We are educated, passionate for nature, gardening and livestock. We are wondering are you planning to sale your farm, do you consider owner finance, or you are looking to lease?


Hi there!
We are hoping to get a family to come in and get their feet wet so to speak. It is a big commitment and quite the under taking to manage a place like this. So it is on a trial basis. This way if you live it and want to stay it is available for long time lease. If you really love it and wish to make it a forever home then we are open to selling.
I hope this makes sense 😊?
So if you are interested in more details feel free to pm me.


----------



## Darina Markyanova (May 9, 2020)

Thank you for quick response. We are interested to purchase or do owner finance. How much would you appraise your farm? Are you willing to do owner finance?


----------



## funnyfarmlodgings (Feb 7, 2021)

We are in the process of moving to upstate NY this summer. My husband is not ready to emotional let go of the property right now. He isn't ruling it out but at this time we are looking to lease it for the time being.
I don't know what your timeline is but if you may be interested in pursuing a visit and further discussion we would be happy to have you come check it out and see how it goes from there.
Thanks for your interest.


----------

